# ENB - Enbridge



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

On Friday ENB was more than 4% down as a result of -> "ENB fell the most in more than six months after disclosing that Noverco Inc., which owns 8.9 percent of the Canadian pipeline company, plans to sell a third of its stake. "

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...e-pension-selloff-revealed-calgary-mover.html

I'm pretty new to a markets and was wondering how it can affect ENB price in future?

For long time I'm trying to increase weight of Utilities in my portfolio and was thinking if there is a good timing to buy ENB (I have only TA in my portfolio from Utilities sector)


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Gibor! What happened to the search function? 

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=9606

(comparing our post counts, I feel like we have reversed our respective roles. )


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dibs said:


> Gibor! What happened to the search function?
> 
> http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=9606
> 
> (comparing our post counts, I feel like we have reversed our respective roles. )


Sorry! I searched, but didn't find this thread  CC can you please merge those 2?


----------

